# Hardware reviews



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This is where i get my hardware reviews and unboxings from now on......

Lian Li PC-V650 Case Review


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lot of views for this one hey - wonder why. Does the lady in question also do classical music reviews ....

I'd rate the pieces from 00-0:22 and 10:37-12:13, as the best compositions.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It was one of Philip's last posts. He may have run away with her, eh what?


----------

